# How much Substrate for 55 Gallon Tank?



## SQDB2011

I'm getting some 55 Gallon tanks, and I haven't setup tanks in quite a while. The last couple tanks I setup, were Gravel Substrated tanks, but I am wanting to do a nice planted tank, so I am going to get some Eco-System. 

What I'm wanting to know, is about how much I should get? I can get 25 Lb Bags at a decent price, should I get 2 for each tank, will that be enough, or too much? Along with it being planted, I am wanting to get Red Cherry Shrimp, in addition to my main fish I will be getting.


----------



## Meshuggahn

50 Lbs should be fine for a 55g tank. 

As an alternative I have used a layer of unfertilized potting soil covered by Black Diamond blasting sand. I got enough of both items for a 55g at the Tractor Supply for less than $20. My plants are growing like crazy.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

I've been told around 1-2lbs per gallon, I have 1.5lbs/per g in my 40 (60lbs) and I can create some decent high/low areas to give it some depth


----------



## SQDB2011

Meshuggahn said:


> 50 Lbs should be fine for a 55g tank.
> 
> As an alternative I have used a layer of unfertilized potting soil covered by Black Diamond blasting sand. I got enough of both items for a 55g at the Tractor Supply for less than $20. My plants are growing like crazy.


Thanks for that suggestion, I may have to look into doing that. That would be a good solution for us, as we're on a bit of a budget.


----------



## coralbandit

post thread for "what kind of substrate" for plants /or shrimp and the helpers should come out in force.Many make there own ( cheapley) I use sand and gravel in planted 180g.No fancy soil.Adding ferts also.


----------

